

Does it take at $1M to build something interesting? [Video] - ThinkADRIAN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su1oa2qX-v4

======
mswen
The video is a reaction to the meme that a group of college kids can whip up
an interesting product in a few days over spring break. I agree that this kind
of thinking has gone overboard. However, I disagree that it takes $1M to build
something interesting.

I have built software services that others have categorized as premium
services. In just a few months of my time as a lone developer, I created 3
distinct business implementations of a single core technological development.
Each of those has attracted enough attention that I have a pilot
implementation either started or on the verge of starting. I think this
qualifies as interesting and I funded myself to the tune of tens of thousands
a very long ways from $1M.

What I am finding though is that the process of market testing and development
is where I could really use the money. Spending a million on visual design,
UX/UI, marketing collateral, advertising and 2 or 3 top notch enterprise sales
guys would tell me whether these products I have built are really viable as
businesses or whether they were merely interesting.

